# any body wanna help a broseph out?



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i need money so i can afford a spyder jacket!

why the hell are they astronomically pricey!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

i'll pimp you out, if it will help? you'll get 10% of every dollar you earn!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll pay you 90 cents for ever 1 dollar you send me. 90 for 1, that's got to be good, right?

EDIT: Seriously, though. My wife owns a Spyder jacket, but we're not rich. We got it from T.J. Maxx as a last season closeout jacket. It might just have been luck, but it was about 50% off and never used. Cost $130 or something.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

10%!!!

i better get started.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> EDIT: Seriously, though. My wife owns a Spyder jacket, but we're not rich. We got it from T.J. Maxx as a last season closeout jacket. It might just have been luck, but it was about 50% off and never used. Cost $130 or something.


nice. sounds like you guys got a serious steal!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

It's because Spyder is a serious outerwear company that spends their money on R&D, not marketing and neon plaid.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

uhhh. i want.


----------

